
Ask HN: Hearing the same audio being recorded on Memojis like the recent FT bug? - elpakal
I’m noticing about a half a second of audio being recorded before I even press the record button for Memojis on an iPhone X. Am I crazy?
======
pizza
Can you record a demo of this happening? I just tried to do this and it worked
normally for me.

